# Cataract lens replacement



## John Palmer (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello All,

A friend and co-worker is going in for cataract surgery. He has the choice between a lens that will correct the astigmatism or one that will improve sight as well. The one that improves vision is reported to be more prone to glare in dark environments. 

Since, he is a rigger/flyman/carpenter, he is concerned that the glare from looking up into the lights might make it harder to work.

Any help or experiences would be appreciated.

The model of lens is a Technis Multifocal 10L by Abbot.

Thanks,

John


----------



## JChenault (Jul 17, 2018)

I had cataract surgery about 10 months ago. 

My understanding is that there are three classes of lens options
1. A standard lens ( the cheapest and what most people nsurance will pay for )
2. An aspheric lens to correct for astigmatism 
3. A multi focal lens that gives near and far vision.

My opthomologist steered me away from the multi focal. In his experience they do not work very well.

I got the aspheric lens and have been very happy. ( we shot for clear vision at distance. As I was very myopic, we did not quite hit that target but came close. I was using progressive lenses in the past and find that I get better reading vision with drug store readers than I did with my prescription various lenses.

I do find that my visual acuity is more affected by low light levels than it was before the surgery.

If your friend is already near sighted and used to wearing glasses, I would say that the variable focus might not make sense - but then I tend to be conservative about my sight.

One option you did not mention was one eye set for close vision and one for far vision. Is your friend wears contacts ( and is near sighted already) he might want to get one near, one far contact and see how he likes it.

Good luck to him and be thankful that this problem can be addresses by current medicine.


----------



## John Palmer (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks!
I will pass it on!
John


----------

